# Discontinued???



## BigKev77 (Feb 16, 2008)

I have been away from pipes for a while so if this thread has been done already.... well, I'll just beat the dead horse. 

I have been reading in a couple threads about some blends that have hit the chopping block. Escudo, 965... What other blends are gone (say last 6mo) and what happened????


----------



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

I'm not quite sure how to break the news to you, but apparently some space creatures came to earth and took up all the stock of some of our best tobaccos to bring back to their home planet as a cure for some kind of alien cancer they have. Ironic huh? Kills us, but saves them. :ss


Just kidding. I don't know why, but all good things must come to an end, I guess.


----------



## BigKev77 (Feb 16, 2008)

Mr.Lordi said:


> I'm not quite sure how to break the news to you, but apparently some space creatures came to earth and took up all the stock of some of our best tobaccos to bring back to their home planet as a cure for some kind of alien cancer they have. Ironic huh? Kills us, but saves them. :ss


I wonder if I wear a black jumpsuit, nike shoes, shave my head and sleep on a bunkbed they will come back for me on a comet? I will miss Escudo and never got to try Nightcap.


----------



## Hydrated (Aug 9, 2006)

Fear not. The good Prince will never leave us.

LONG LIVE THE PRINCE!

Sorry. I was feeling a bit... err... colonial.


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

bigkev77 said:


> I wonder if I wear a black jumpsuit, nike shoes, shave my head and sleep on a bunkbed they will come back for me on a comet? I will miss Escudo and *never got to try Nightcap*.


This could be remedied if you drop me your addy.  Just a sample from one Arkie to another........anything else you would like to try?


----------



## Vrbas (Sep 17, 2008)

bigkev77 said:


> never got to try Nightcap.


Wait, they don't make that anymore? Maybe I should buy an oz of every tobacco that has been around for a long time, just so I can try it in case it discontinues


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Vrbas said:


> Wait, they don't make that anymore? Maybe I should buy an oz of every tobacco that has been around for a long time, just so I can try it in case it discontinues


It's my understanding that they still make it, it's just that there is no longer a distributor for the Dunhill brands to the US at this time.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

If the country keeps going down the crapper I may be forced to begin some serious fear-mongering and exploiting the market with my 50-year supply of Escudo. I planned selling it for retirement but times change.

ps - nose and forehead oil really shines up a pipe better than anything.


----------



## wharfrathoss (Dec 27, 2006)

NCRadioMan said:


> It's my understanding that they still make it, it's just that there is no longer a distributor for the Dunhill brands to the US at this time.


NCRM's right on, i've also heard this from a guy that's in the buisness-most online etailers still carry both


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

Escudo is back - I have a new tin and an old tin. Now if I had a darn camera in this darn phone that worked, I'd show you guys. The label is different (bottom of tin) now - sez "Made in Denmark for Peter Stokkebye Tobaksfabrik A/S imported and distributed by Villiger Stokkebye International, Charlotte, NC. www.vsicigar.com".

Now this bit is new on the back, apparently its a new distributor? Old tin had "Distributed by Lane Limited, Tucker, GA". I hope so. I haven't smoked the "new" stuff yet, I have enough "old" stuff to last through the next prez election :tu


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Hydrated said:


> Fear not. The good Prince will never leave us.
> 
> LONG LIVE THE PRINCE!
> 
> Sorry. I was feeling a bit... err... colonial.


Maybe you should feel Victorian................


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

Mister Moo said:


> If the country keeps going down the crapper I may be forced to begin some serious fear-mongering and exploiting the market with my 50-year supply of Escudo. I planned selling it for retirement but times change.
> 
> ps - nose and forehead oil really shines up a pipe better than anything.


I haven't tried that, but I heard somewhere to rub the threads of a lightbulb upside your nose before screwing it in.
I laughed til I tried it. Works great.


----------



## BigKev77 (Feb 16, 2008)

Hermit said:


> I haven't tried that, but I heard somewhere to rub the threads of a lightbulb upside your nose before screwing it in.
> *I laughed til I tried it.* Works great.


Wow, just wow..:r


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

RJpuffs said:


> Escudo is back - I have a new tin and an old tin. Now if I had a darn camera in this darn phone that worked, I'd show you guys. The label is different (bottom of tin) now - sez "Made in Denmark for Peter Stokkebye Tobaksfabrik A/S imported and distributed by Villiger Stokkebye International, Charlotte, NC. www.vsicigar.com".
> 
> Now this bit is new on the back, apparently its a new distributor? Old tin had "Distributed by Lane Limited, Tucker, GA". I hope so. I haven't smoked the "new" stuff yet, I have enough "old" stuff to last through the next prez election :tu


I'm driving past JR's today - I'll take a look and see what their stock (if any) looks like.


----------



## DonCarlos (Jul 22, 2008)

They have Dunhill My Mixture 965 at e-tobaccos.com, just ordered 5tins:ss​


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Mister Moo said:


> I'm driving past JR's today - I'll take a look and see what their stock (if any) looks like.


I scarfed up the six tins of Escudo (old package) that were on the shelf in Burlington at $7.25/ea; there were also a few tins of EMP. The Dunhill selection was as sparse as it has been for the past couple of months.


----------



## BigKev77 (Feb 16, 2008)

Has anyone smoked the new packaged Escudo??


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

I haven't popped a new(er) tin yet so no idea on that.

However, prices have jumped. Smokingpipes went from $8.40 to $9.27 guess the new distributor uses premium gasoline for his delivery trucks!


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

Hydrated said:


> Fear not. The good Prince will never leave us.
> 
> LONG LIVE THE PRINCE!
> 
> Sorry. I was feeling a bit... err... colonial.


May he never be let out.


----------



## parris001 (Mar 29, 2008)

Mister Moo said:


> .............ps - nose and forehead oil really shines up a pipe better than anything.


Wow, I got a real good laugh out of that! Bad thing is, when you aspirate Jack Daniels it'll cause a fierce coughing fit!


----------



## smokinmojo (Jan 24, 2005)

Mister Moo said:


> ps - nose and forehead oil really shines up a pipe better than anything.


I have one natural pipe that i use the forehead/nose to get some oil on the tobacco/smoke coloring. (i was remarking the other day how, of all my pipes that natural stain is one of my favorites.)


----------



## Quick_nick (Feb 10, 2008)

I didn't get to try either of these blends as well, same with Balkan Sobranie, DAMN IT!!!!!!


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

Quick_nick said:


> I didn't get to try either of these blends as well, same with Balkan Sobranie, DAMN IT!!!!!!


Which blends? Sobranie can still be found and also the Escudo and Dunhill.......just takes a little looking.


----------



## Quick_nick (Feb 10, 2008)

I read somewhere about some one buying a tin of sobranie for 60 bucks, I definitely don't have 60 bucks to blow on just one tin. Maybe someday i'll track one down.


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

Quick_nick said:


> I read somewhere about some one buying a tin of sobranie for 60 bucks, I definitely don't have 60 bucks to blow on just one tin. Maybe someday i'll track one down.


Yhr tins are rather expensive, the pouches arent so bad, but not the same as the tin mixture. PM incoming.


----------



## DonCarlos (Jul 22, 2008)

how about the three nuns, im considdering buying a 10y 100g tin for 60. But is it really worth it?


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

DonCarlos said:


> how about the three nuns, im considdering buying a 10y 100g tin for 60. But is it really worth it?


In short........YES. I really enjoyed the older three nuns blends. If Bruce happens to look at this thread, he can weigh in.


----------



## DonCarlos (Jul 22, 2008)

Kayak_Rat said:


> In short........YES. I really enjoyed the older three nuns blends. If Bruce happens to look at this thread, he can weigh in.


Great, ill considder it


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

Quick_nick said:


> I read somewhere about some one buying a tin of sobranie for 60 bucks, I definitely don't have 60 bucks to blow on just one tin. Maybe someday i'll track one down.


That's like the guys who covet $200 cigars.
How f'in good can it possibly be?

I'd take the 60 bucks and buy 7 or 8 tins of sumptin' else.


----------



## Quick_nick (Feb 10, 2008)

I would love to try all three of these but I'm a poor college kid and I need a little more bang for the buck. Quality can't be that much better than quantity.....right?


----------



## DonCarlos (Jul 22, 2008)

Quick_nick said:


> I would love to try all three of these but I'm a poor college kid and I need a little more bang for the buck. Quality can't be that much better than quantity.....right?


Eh.. wrong..  but theres plenty of good and cheap tobaccos out there


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

As a former poor college student(graduated two years ago) I have to agree with Don. This is, hiowever a point of discussion for many people. There are many, alot of which I highly value theri opinion, who smoke OTC stuff regularly. These blends are good, but not my cup of tea. I would prefer to smoke less often and smoke better than the alternative. The trick is finding a happy medium. I would encourage you to check out some of the bulk offerings from many of the blenders. Usually a decent discount over tins.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

bigkev77 said:


> I have been away from pipes for a while so if this thread has been done already.... well, I'll just beat the dead horse.
> 
> I have been reading in a couple threads about some blends that have hit the chopping block. Escudo, 965... What other blends are gone (say last 6mo) and what happened????


Same here (been away from pipes) and discovered my beloved Escudo was no more! I did just pick up two new tins of 965 though, so it's still around.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Quick_nick said:


> I didn't get to try either of these blends as well, same with Balkan Sobranie, DAMN IT!!!!!!\


Not sure but I think Balkan Sasieni has taken the place of Balkan Sobranie. I think it's supposed to be the same recipe. The Sasieni is quite good but I can't recall what the Sobranie white tasted like - been too long.


----------

